# Anyone heard of smallstandardpoodle.com ?



## maroon (Mar 11, 2012)

I just talked to the owner (Liz) and they specialize in Moyen/Klein poodles, and have been breeding them for 10 years as per her. I couldn't find much info online about them. Anyone here have any experiences with them?

smallstandardpoodle.com


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am not familiar with them. "Lyric" is very handsome!


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

They don't look good at all to me.

What I first noticed is there doesn't seem to be a real kennel name... Just what might be a street sign, and a generic website address. There are also a lot of misspellings. That doesn't say anything directly about their dogs, but I would expect a puppy mill or BYB from just that.

Next, there is nothing about showing or any kind of performance. Maybe they would be passed over at AKC shows, but they could definitely be doing something.

Last, and perhaps most obviously, one of the dogs on the front page is a cream/apricot with liver points! That is not something any good breeder would want to show off.
Syren could be a cafe a'laite (sp?), but she appears to be a cream or apricot. You should stay away from anyone who delierately breeds light dogs with liver points.

Also, they diss minis. I don't think anyone reputable and knowledgeable about poodles would shamelessly state that minis and toys introduce barking and nerves just to promote moyens. There are problems with such a cross, and minis and toys are more prone to those things when they are badly bred - but my well bred mini rarely barks and is very confident, like many others on this forum.


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

why is all of her "breeding stock" so young? Did she just switch to a new generation? What happened to all the rest?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know this breeder, but a few thoughts based on looking at the website.

The breeder does not appear to prove her dogs in any venue (AKC or UKC shows, performance events, etc.). If she does not show he dogs, what is her purpose for breeding? 

The conformation of her poodles looks quite poor. Perhaps they are just bad photos, but still... I thought the chicken-nugget tail dock on "Flow" was odd, where did this poodle come from? "Lyric" looks to be a cream with liver pigment... this is incorrect pigment and should not be bred. "Syren" also looks to be a cream with liver pigment (and light-colored eyes), although I have to admit it's hard to tell with all the hair dye! Not to mention you can only see this dog's head--what does her body look like? Why would a breeder present her dogs in this way? 

Just judging from the website, it looks like this is a backyard type breeder just breeding pets, not proving her dogs in the show ring or performance venues, paying little attention to the breed standard and breeding for something that in this country is not typical, which is often (but not always) a red flag.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree; that alone turned me off, as none of minis have been barkers.......and a reputable breeder would respect toys, minis, standards, etc., and not post something like that. Borders on tooting her own horn a little, and I agree just because someone puts a cute website up with a wagging poodle tail, doesn't mean they are reputable. I would check with mini breeders and see if they have any larger minis (Jake was my way oversize mini at 18" and 30 lbs) or standards, for a small standard (my neighbor has a Cabryn spoo 22" and 38 pounds). That may be far better than trying to locate someone in this "niche" ----- which tries to market herself above the other breed sizes, IMO.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You want a responsible breeder, so search for past recommendations on Poodle Forum as a place to start and consult with them. And look for members here to suggest them.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd be most concerned that she will sell a dog for breeding purposes for a different price and all they have to do is have "health testing" done. 

Doing a search on poodlepedigree shows a pedigree for the dog she mentions by name: The Music Box Perfect Melody - it looks fishy to me.

All in all, it doesn't appear to be a breeder I'd want to get involved with.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

A THOUSAND BUCKS??? My daughter bought her Standard Poodle puppy from a byb probably equally as "good" as this one, but only paid $300... Meau is about 18 inches and 35 pounds... 

I know you can do better...

Barb


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Keep looking.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I know little to nothing about breeding....BUT, this website doesnt even seem professional to me! On Lyrics page "...and loves everyone he MEATS"
Syren's page..."HERE eyes see.....loved by all that MEAT her."

From the price page...."after THERE 8 week" 

Anyway, I know ANYONE can make a mistake. I'm far from perfect. BUT, if I were putting together a website I would check and recheck and then have someone else check the spelling and grammar! Maybe, one at a time, it doesnt seem so bad but they used MEAT for MEET two times! Based on that alone, I would go elsewhere. Maybe I'm just a weirdo!

Definitely listen to the PF members and move on!


----------



## maroon (Mar 11, 2012)

Definitely going to pass on this one. As I'm kind of new here I'm still trying to get the gyst of the good bad and ugly of dog breeders. Looks like I'll just stick to the large minis idea posted earlier!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree, I'd move on. The "lifetime guarantee" seems to be filled with loopholes they could use to get out of it. That may not be the case, but I don't see why someone who's confident that they're producing healthy puppies would need to go to such lengths explaining why or how they could void the guarantee. Hips and elbows are guaranteed for 5 years only? I'm not as familiar with the health issues of the larger varieties, but I would expect a well bred Moyen to have more than 5 years of healthy joints. Am I wrong about that? The whole "lifetime guarantee" reads more like a marketing ploy on her home page than an actual guarantee of healthy puppies. Anyway, that's just one of the reasons I'd look for a different breeder. Good luck in your search!! : )


----------

